# Backupsoftware für direkte Datenübertragung



## Chriz (17 Februar 2007)

hi leute.

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

ich suche eine software für backups / sync. die beim schreiben auf den primärdatenträger, zeitgleich oder wenige sek. versetzt eine kopie auf einem sekundärdatenträger erstellt.

also ständig das primärlaufwerk (den ordner) überwacht und bei einer änderung !sofort! die daten über netzwerk auf das sicherungslaufwerk schiebt.

hat dazu jemand eine idee oder vielleicht eine programmieridee?

besten danke schonmal

mfg chriz


----------



## volker (17 Februar 2007)

wie wärs mit raid

http://www.tecchannel.de/storage/grundlagen/401665/index3.html


----------



## Chriz (17 Februar 2007)

raid wäre ne gute lösung wenn ich die laufwerke übers netzwerk spiegeln könnte.... :|


----------



## gravieren (17 Februar 2007)

Hi

Welches Betriebssystem  ?


Such doch mal unter "rsync"


----------



## Chriz (17 Februar 2007)

win xp pro bzw. win 2000


----------



## seeba (17 Februar 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> win xp pro bzw. win 2000


Sofort sicherlich nicht, aber mit Norton Ghost kannst du dir z.B. schon jede halbe Stunde 'ne Sicherung über's Netz schieben bzw. die vorhandene durch inkrementelle Backups ersetzen...

Noch 'ne Idee wäre vllt. eine virtuelle/verschlüsselte Festplatte mit TrueCrypt anlegen und dann Software-RAID, aber das kann Windows XP ja auch nicht... Hmm...


----------



## gravieren (18 Februar 2007)

Hi

Lies das mal.


http://us1.download.acronis.com/pdf/TrueImage_pcpraxis.de.pdf


----------

